# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Khu vực lập trình > Mã nguồn mở >  Share code web Giáo dục (Nv3.0RC1 tích hợp Forum Vbb4.0.6)

## cunghait

Nhằm tạo điều kiện cho những trường học chưa có kinh phí cho việc thiết kế web. Nay tôi share toàn bộ mã nguồn web giáo dục phù hợp với các trường học. Đáng lẽ share từ trước nhưng vì chờ bản NV3 nào ổn định mới share cho dùng rộng rãi. Nay bản RC1 tạm ổn nên -> share! 
Demo:

http://giaoduc.vina3s.com

Giới thiệu tổng quát:

Đây là mã nguồn mở Nukeviet 3.0.9 (RC1) được mình tích hợp chung với diễn đàn Vbb 4.0.6.
+ Về phần trang chủ (Nukeviet): được tùy biến phù hợp với nghành giáo dục. Có tích hợp 1 số Modules thời khóa biểu, tra điểm và lịch giáo viên. Có block danh ngôn, thời tiết tỉ giá.....
+ Về phần forum: Forum được cài là bản 4.0.6 Null, đã việt hóa và cài một số mod cần thiết trong đó có mod SEO.

*Hướng dẫn cài đặt:*

B1: 
-up toàn bộ mã nguồn lên host
- Tiến hành CMOD các file, thư mục theo yêu cầu khi cài đặt nukeviet3.0
- Tiến hành tạo và import data trong thư mục co so du lieu
B2:
Sửa lại các thông số cho phù hợp với host của bạn ( có ghi rõ trong những file đó ) trong file sau:
1. config.php
2. data\config_global.php
3. forum\includes\config.php

B3:
Đăng nhập với use và pass sau:
use: admin
pass: vinatri.com

Chỉnh sửa lại đường link đến site của bạn.

Cuối cùng là link Download: 

http://www.mediafire.com/?eb30n7444e8eo06 (Pass download: vinatri.com)

Bác nào không biết cài mua card viettel 30k gửi tui. Tui Cài cho mà xài...   
Nguồn lấy từ: http://forum.vinatri.com/nukeviet-f118/ ... t1388.html

----------

